# What did you do over the holidays??



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's what we did this past week










http://www.captainhook-charters.com/RecentCatches/blanton_1208.asp

Had a great week in the Keys with some great friends!!

This is a group that has come together because of this forum, will be adding more pics in the next few days


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice Tony, cant wait to see some more pics. Care to put some names with those faces?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Fine time there!

I went to the "Sugar Bowl"....mmmph


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Garrison brite on charter boat row. Just the sight of the Keys makes me smile. What > Hall caught a AJ without us:nonono.I am sure all had a Great time. Gene


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *recess (1/6/2009)*Garrison brite on charter boat row. Just the sight of the Keys makes me smile. What > Hall caught a AJ without us:nonono.I am sure all had a Great time. Gene




You would have been proud of me Gene...I caught an AJ on a heavier setup and instantly dropped down my light jigging setup for some more punishment. It was a good time overall...caught a huge variety of fish over the week, from our boats and the one charter we took...grouper, muttons, AJs, yellowtails, bonefish, pompano, trout, grunts, ladys...you name it. We tried for some sails on that charter with no luck. I'd like to get down there with you and Tim someday...it's a beautiful place for sure.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Did it look like this??


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a few more


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like a fine time for SURE Tony!! :clap


----------

